# Installing reglet reveals



## john (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey i know it shows in the installation specs to install the reveal reglet with #6 drywall screws in 5/8" drywall, but can't i just use my senco stapler with some 1/2" or 5/8" staples? once the fiberglass tape and mud dries over the reveal flanges it aint going anywhere anyways right???


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes you can install it like that--no problems--- nice stuff too


----------

